# Hiya



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm fairly new to keeping mice, but I'm learning as I go and using many care sheets and internet information to check that what I'm doing is right. I love animals, and have dogs, cats, lizards, snakes and bees as well as mice. Originally I bought the mice to breed "for my reptiles" because of an unavoidable fussy eater. However, the four adults we have are our much loved pets and will be cared for with the attention they deserve throughout their entire life.
I haven't got a clue what mouse genetics mean, but I learn all the snake ones fairly easily so hopefully they will come in time. I plan to post in the "variety identification" later regarding what the babies I have are and what the adults are, so I know what to expect in future litters. For the moment though, I'll post a picture or two of them here, to compliment my intro lol.

Boys:















Girls (sisters):















And what I think is Danger Mouse x Bam-Bam's offspring, though it could be Sylvester x Pebbles..









Sorry for the humungous photos :?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome! Looks like bam-bam is definitely agouti. I don't know much about other colors though


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Skye.
Welcome.
Your mice are beautiful.


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Your mice are very cute! I love Sylvester's colouring.


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

Welcome! You got some pretty decent variety in your litter there.


----------



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes! 
I haven't got a clue what Sylvester is, he was from the pet shop. But Bam-Bam was said to be agouti and Pebbles was either a dove or a lilac? Danger Mouse is a long haired white I believe.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Skye_29 said:


> Thanks for the welcomes!
> I haven't got a clue what Sylvester is, he was from the pet shop. But Bam-Bam was said to be agouti and Pebbles was either a dove or a lilac? Danger Mouse is a long haired white I believe.


Sylvester to me appears to be a pied blue (possibly tan - I think I see tan where the blue gets to the belly), Bam-Bam is agouti on my screen but Pebbles looks ticked.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I dont think Pebbles is dove. Dove is pink eyed black.


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

rematnogard said:


> I dont think Pebbles is dove. Dove is pink eyed black.


Actually, that depends on who's standards you're using. Dove in the US is the same as Lilac in the UK. We're not sure where Skye is located? I like both varieties of "dove" and found the whole thing extremely bewildering when I first started researching show mice.

Pebbles appears to have very long guard hairs; I think that's a sign she's longhair? (Just not bred up to the lush coats you see in show mice.) Perhaps you could breed her to Dangermouse and look at the coats on the young. Does she have ticking, or is she a solid colour? It's hard to tell from the photo.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome ... lovely pics


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

Vicats said:


> rematnogard said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think Pebbles is dove. Dove is pink eyed black.
> ...


I'm in the UK, and yep he will be bred to her next, I'd love to see what the offspring turn out to be. I thought originally she was solid coloured, but it turns out she has a strange lighter grey arrow head shape on her back. My mum thought it would be wee from her sister, but I have her a thorough bath and its still there? Other than that her colour is solid.

DM's parents were a white sheepy fuzzy x 'normal' blue. And I think that the person above is correct on Sylvie being a pied blue, I don't think he is tan but I'll double check tomorrow evening when I clean them out.


----------

